# Anyone heard of the TFO HSR Reel?



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

No experience with the TFO reels, but I have had a 6 and 8 behemoth for to years, they are really great reels for the price. The 6wt probably has somewhere north of 30 bonita on it which really put the drag to the test especially using a 6wt, and I haven't seen any issues with them. They get a quick spray with the hose after fishing like all my gear and have held up well, just some boat rash on the bottom of the reel.

Where did you find the TFO that cheap?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I was browsing Sierra Trading Post, since they have pretty good deals on closeout stuff from time to time. I went ahead and bit the bullet; it was tough to pass up at that price. I'm pretty pumped about this combo -- I'm calling it my "Grass Glass." Cabela's had a bang-up deal on their CGR fiberglass rod (7'6" 7/8wt), which I've heard good things about.

That glass rod, plus this reel, plus some SA Mastery Series line that I had in the desk drawer, should be a great combo for slinging quick, accurate <50' shots out. I've already thrown the line/rod in the yard with a weighted fly, and it fits the bill so far.

All said, I should have a solid, fun setup for extremely cheap.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Good deal I have the same rod and it’s a fun rod for quick marsh shots, bass and carp. 

I like the airflo 7wt redfish bonefish on it. It will throw a range of lines well. But I feel that’s the best. Combo between distance and in close feel. If it feels funky you might look at getting a heavier reel to balance it better. I run a 1598 medalist on mine. Caught plenty of bass and reds on it.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

A friend of mine has this reel, and he seems to enjoy it! He has it paired with a 7wt. TFO Professional, and he uses it for bass and coastal fish (redfish and speckled trout mostly) The reel looks pretty good, I wouldn't hesitate fishing with it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sean-NOLA said:


> A friend of mine has this reel, and he seems to enjoy it! He has it paired with a 7wt. TFO Professional, and he uses it for bass and coastal fish (redfish and speckled trout mostly) The reel looks pretty good, I wouldn't hesitate fishing with it.


Glad to hear it! I'm really looking forward to the opportunity to put a fish on this combo. I like that the reel seems pretty simple, so I think I'll be able to keep it running smoothly for quite a while.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

C'mon man. This thread needs pics...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> C'mon man. This thread needs pics...


Just snapped a few today -- I actually got to throw this rod at some fish the other day. 3 follows and 3 rejections, I swear each fish nearly touched the fly with it's nose (one definitely did) 

The Cabela's Glass Rod actually threw a lot better in the wind than I expected. Too early to tell about the reel, but I haven't noticed anything to make me think it won't perform well. I don't love the finish, but then again I don't typically like a gloss-type finish on any reels; it just seems delicate and always dirty-looking. Here are a few quick photos of the "Grass Glass" combo:


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I love the classic non-ported frame, so its a keeper in my book!


----------

